# camera trap



## Encolpius

Helló, mi magyarul a camera trap? Kösz. Enc.


----------



## jazyk

Jogerős határozatot hozott Németországban a Saar-vidéki bíróság csütörtökön: a vadászoknak be kell jelenteniük, valamint figyelmeztető táblával jelölniük kell, ha vadkamerát – úgynevezett kameracsapdát – helyeznek el a vadászterületükön. 
Mosolyogj! - te is belesétálhatsz a kameracsapdába - Magasles


----------



## Encolpius

Szuper! köszi
Vagyis csak szószerinti fordítás.


----------

